# Do you look your age?



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't, I'm 22 but I look at least 35. I have really deep frown lines and bags under my eyes because I never sleep. People are always shocked when they find out I'm even in my twenties, let alone my early twenties. It's kind of a drag really.

How about all of you, do you think you look your age?


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 18 and I look about ten years older than I am. I can push it further with the right kind of styling.


----------



## Hallward (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 19 and people have thought I was about 21+ since I was about 17,  which came in handy while I was underage


----------



## Thatch (Oct 6, 2008)

It's hard to say without a standart, but I guess I look my age, or not younger at least and not too much older.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess so.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been looking 17-18, for the past four years. 

If I'm lucky, I can pull off 16.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to look younger than my age - got carded while in Texas (I was 31 at the time) - best compliment ever!  Starting to look my age now with all the grey hairs that are showing up.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd say I look my age, if anything maybe a little younger.


----------



## Rathanael (Oct 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, I look a lot older than my actual age. It's probably the glasses >.<


----------



## Lost (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah i guess


----------



## Chroma102 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 18, but I look in the 13-15 range. It's funny when people try to guess how old I am. o3o


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I do, but people seem to have a hard time guessing. My personality isn't much help either.


----------



## X (Oct 6, 2008)

i look about a year or two younger than i am.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 6, 2008)

I look close to 30, but most of my friends didn't realize I was _over_ 30 until I announced my 35th birthday party.

And yes, I still get carded at bars or when buying hard cider.  They're supposed to card anyone looking under 35.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 6, 2008)

Not really....I look 20-something and I'm 17.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 6, 2008)

No I'm 24 and everyone thinks I am 18 creeps me out a bit


----------



## Cearux (Oct 6, 2008)

People say I look 18 when I'm really 16.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 16 (almost 17) and have been told I look 18-20.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 6, 2008)

Im 18, and for the last 2 years, I have been able to run in the store and buy beer for my aunt ^_^

(In America, you must be 21, but look to be at least 27 not to be ID'ed)


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 6, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Im 18, and for the last 2 years, I have been able to run in the store and buy beer for my aunt ^_^
> 
> (In America, you must be 21, but look to be at least 27 not to be ID'ed)


Holy hell. I seriously thought you were in your late 20s when I first saw your picture.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to look older, but I seem to have gotten stuck, and now I'm stuck at the 18 look.      T.T


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 6, 2008)

My mam has a picture of me in her work office, and one of her friends said 'How old is he? 19?'

So, people think I'm loads older than I am, cos I'm actually 15. 

Yay!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Im 18, I look 18... I think...


----------



## StormSong (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 18, and I look it. But I can make myself look younger or older depending on wether I need to.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Holy hell. I seriously thought you were in your late 20s when I first saw your picture.




lol, I get that a lot


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 20 and some think I'm older, some think I'm younger. me I wish I was a few years younger again but that's just to bad for me.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 6, 2008)

I look three years younger than whatever age I am, starting from when I was six. It used to bother me, but than I found the works of Stanislaw L. Jec, and it wasn't such a big deal anymore: *All is in the hands of man. Therefore wash them often. *


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 25, and I constantly get asked by people "Why aren't you in school?" Makes me want to cry at times.


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

I was told I looked 15 my first year in college.  Even now I'd say I look like I'm a high schooler.  Ah well, hope it lasts.


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 19 and people usually guess within + or - 1 year so I yea I look pretty much my age.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 19, but I look about 22.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm 25, and I constantly get asked by people "Why aren't you in school?" Makes me want to cry at times.



there's something worse that happens to me, I get stopped by the cops and get interrogated for like 10 minutes. I hate looking so young.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 21 but most people who meet me mistake me as being 16 or 17, which is really sort of funny but sad at the same time.

My mom is the same way. She's 50, but no one would be able to tell from looking at her, she looks younger than she is.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm 25, and I constantly get asked by people "Why aren't you in school?" Makes me want to cry at times.



You will appreciate looking younger than you are when you get older....like 40 or something. Or at least that is what some people tell me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Better to look younger then you are I'd say, I hate that I look like some middle aged creeper when I hang out with people my age  .


----------



## Rayne (Oct 6, 2008)

Not really. I'm 18 but most people seem to think I'm only 13. I figure it's my acne or something of the sort, but whatever.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 18 and old people think I'm a punk... I'm still in that stage where I look young, yet I have a beard and everything xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 18 in 12 days and have passed for 21 a couple of times (sisters ID for a concert and a club =P) but I'd say I probably look my age.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm 18 and old people think I'm a punk... I'm still in that stage where I look young, yet I have a beard and everything xD



I'm 20 I wish I had a beard, I hate being a man with no facial hair.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm 20 I wish I had a beard, I hate being a man with no facial hair.


lol, believe it or not, I have a beard in my profile picture, but I'm so blonde, it blends in with the color of my skin, so not many people notice I even have a beard xD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 6, 2008)

I definately look my age... or maybe a tiny bit older... my facial hair looks like crap when I don't shave, so having a beard is out of the question. ;-;


----------



## Monak (Oct 6, 2008)

20 going on 40 lol.  In the two years my hair line has gone back about a half an inch , I have found several greys , and I have started getting crows feet.  Stress Is a really really shitty thing to live with.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 6, 2008)

nope i 24 or 25 this halloween and peaple think im in my 30s or even 40s i think it just the beard tho but looking older aint a bad thing hell it got me into bars when i was younger


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Monak said:


> 20 going on 40 lol.  In the two years my hair line has gone back about a half an inch , I have found several greys , and I have started getting crows feet.  Stress Is a really really shitty thing to live with.


maybe I lucked out on the stress part. I'm a very... VERY stressed out person. if I'm not thinking about the fact that I'm probably gonna end up a hobo on the streets, I'm thinking about the way I look. I'm never satisfied with they way I look

how old do I look anyway?


----------



## Monak (Oct 6, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> nope i 24 or 25 this halloween and peaple think im in my 30s or even 40s i think it just the beard tho but looking older aint a bad thing hell it got me into bars when i was younger



lol same here , I've been able to go to the bars since I was 17.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> maybe I lucked out on the stress part. I'm a very... VERY stressed out person. if I'm not thinking about the fact that I'm probably gonna end up a hobo on the streets, I'm thinking about the way I look. I'm never satisfied with they way I look
> 
> how old do I look anyway?



Younger then you are.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> maybe I lucked out on the stress part. I'm a very... VERY stressed out person. if I'm not thinking about the fact that I'm probably gonna end up a hobo on the streets, I'm thinking about the way I look. I'm never satisfied with they way I look
> 
> how old do I look anyway?



You look your age :] at least I think so... <3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Younger then you are.


hm... weird, people usually tell me I look 20 or 21.


----------



## Althea (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 21 and I get asked for my ID cause I look like a 17 yrs old.. >< I can't buy alcohol unless I'm with a friend that actually look his age cause they don't believe me at the SAQ


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 6, 2008)

Monak said:


> lol same here , I've been able to go to the bars since I was 17.


 
16 here, i once had a cop by me a drink, 
ever hear this joke 
man 1: i was clean of alcohol for 12 years 
man 2 : what happend 
man 3 : turned 13 


story of my life


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm 21 but most people who meet me mistake me as being 16 or 17, which is really sort of funny but sad at the same time.
> 
> My mom is the same way. She's 50, but no one would be able to tell from looking at her, she looks younger than she is.



My moms a total milf. Thank god I got her good genes!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Uro said:


> My moms a total milf. Thank god I got her good genes!


why did you say that? why do you want me to cry?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> My mom is the same way. She's 50, but no one would be able to tell from looking at her, she looks younger than she is.



My mum is 50 and passes for 35, it's awesome XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm... weird, people usually tell me I look 20 or 21.



I don't think so, but then I've only got the one picture to go on.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't think so, but then I've only got the one picture to go on.


I have 1 or two more pics on my main FA page

plus, I have a a myspace x3


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I have 1 or two more pics on my main FA page
> 
> plus, I have a a myspace x3



Hmmm, still not seeing it. You look 16-18 to me, I don't know where people are getting 20.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 6, 2008)

I look 16 normally... so no I do not look my age


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hmmm, still not seeing it. You look 16-18 to me, I don't know where people are getting 20.



I can. I would actually say about 25.  I'm not a very good judge of age.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I can. I would actually say about 25.  I'm not a very good judge of age.


hey! that's a little TOO old! ;_;


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha... someone asked me how old I was when I was in Tampa Bay for vacation and I forgot my razor at home... so I was a bit scruffy. Here's how the conversation went:

How old are you?
Guess...
Uhm... 18?
No?
19?
No...
20?!?!
... Heh... yeah right. 16...
Really?

I quite honestly think I look my age... but whatever... lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hey! that's a little TOO old! ;_;



At least no one thinks you're 40  .


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I look my age, but the folks at the airport wanted to verify that I wasn't yet a taxpayer.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Better to look younger then you are I'd say, I hate that I look like some middle aged creeper when I hang out with people my age  .



That's situational.

Sometimes you'll get harassed if you are 21 or older and don't look it. Cops will sometimes do that in my area.

Aww....poor thing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

Uro said:


> My moms a total milf. Thank god I got her good genes!



What is milf?


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 22 but I never pass for being over 18


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> What is milf?



*M*other
*I*'d
*L*ike to
*F*uck


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 15 But Look 20 Cause I'm Soo Tall.


----------



## bozzles (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 15 and look 15.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember when I was new to the mugshots, I got a few, "ooh, sexy" and "so cute" type comments... followed by something along the lines of "Oh, shit, jailbait???" So, I guess I look older then I am.

I dunno, I personally think I look my age, but hey. People think I'm cute and that's all that matters =]


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2008)

pheonix said:


> there's something worse that happens to me, I get stopped by the cops and get interrogated for like 10 minutes. I hate looking so young.



Worst part is, when I tell them "No, I'm 25 years old, dammit" they hear my voice and think I'm lying.  Bad enough I look young.  My voice gets mistaken for my mother's sometimes during phone calls.  I've had people call me "ma'am" on the phone and I threatened to tear the vital organs out through the throat of one of the poor bastards who said that to me.  I feel bad about it, especially the way he tried to handle it as calmly as possible... I apologized and there weren't any criminal charges or anything.  I was having a bad day that day.



Trpdwarf said:


> You will appreciate looking younger than you are when you get older....like 40 or something. Or at least that is what some people tell me.



Were I female, I would agree with you.  But it really doesn't work in your favor when you're a guy, most of the time.


----------



## Jack (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 16 but I look 17. because of the height and the hair + my voice is deep.
and during the summer when my chinstrap + soal patch is coplete I look 18.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

My job used me to test a new bartender...I'm 19 but look close to 25...lets just say that Bartender failed his test.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope I look younger...Stupid pedos >> I would show you but ummm...yeah that and kids at mah school might notice me...


----------



## Urufu (Oct 6, 2008)

people say younger, they get on my nerves. fuck em'...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack said:


> I'm 16 but I look 17. because of the height and the hair + my voice is deep.
> and during the summer when my chinstrap + soal patch is coplete I look 18.



16-18 they all look the same.  Big whoop.  Call back when you get mistaken for a high school frosh when you're 25, when the cashier not only cards you but thinks your ID is a FAKE, when someone says "Hey kid, you dropped a pencil", etc.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> *M*other
> *I*'d
> *L*ike to
> *F*uck



;face palm; I should have never asked.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;face palm; I should have never asked.



Oh come on, it's not THAT bad.

Could be GMILF.  Or FILF.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 6, 2008)

Speaking of milf's

*F*ind
*E*very
*M*ilf in
*A*merica


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 18 so...No, I don't look my age. If you don't believe it, I've got my Selective Service card to prove it. (Not that I'd show you the whole thing. <_<)


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 18...but yeah, I look younger...some said I look about 15.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2008)

17. I dunno how I old I look...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm 23, yet there are some people who have said that I look more like I'm 17 or 19 (one person said I looked more like I was 16 ).


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm 20, but apparently I look over 25, since I no longer get IDed for cigarettes, so...


----------



## Lukar (Oct 16, 2008)

Apparently, I don't. >.> One of my friends on DeviantART saw my picture (It's also on my forum profile here), and said that I look 16, when I'm 14. xD Also, my mom told me today that I look 15...

... Then again, she IS my mom. xD


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I am 17 years old. But everybody thinks that I am 20, and the Mexicans thought that I was 24. Maybe its beacause of the clothes or acting, talking... I dunno...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll be 24 in March <3  I think I look my age... I must, because nobody cards me for booze anymore. xD

Also, I need to take more pictures of myself o___o


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Heh. Iunno, you look maybe a bit younger than your age, maybe a year or two.

As for me, well, it varies. Physically, it depends on whether or not I've taken the time to shave recently, so I either look older or younger. (Guesses range from 17-20, I'm 18). In terms of my writing, I sound much more mature that I actually am, but that's because I'm an experienced writer, so I've gotten into the habit of more formal speech... though I'm trying to lighten up a bit, haha. I feel old writing like that.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 21, 2008)

Been told I look 20 at times. I'm 17.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

Idk... Im 18 but no one ever says I look older, younger or my age..


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Also, I need to take more pictures of myself o___o



...

The second place my eyes looked (after the eyes) was down the shirt.  'Twas a quick trip.

I'm such a sick bastard.


----------



## Mexinus (Oct 21, 2008)

Even though I'm 16 I'm Miss taken as a 13 - 11 year old due to my sise.
In a Way its a compliment to me xD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had people mistake me for a 21 year old...

I have also had someone ask me for Marriage advice over the internet x_x...

Apparently he thought I was 26 or something... god.


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck no i don't. xD
I'm 18 but i look like.. really young.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

You be the judge I suppose? Pics on the mugshot thread or profile. I've had answers ranging from 14 to 27. Crazy.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty average, so yeah I look about 19-20.


----------



## Jarz (Oct 21, 2008)

mmm i'm 23 and i think i look older, but i dont really know...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> The second place my eyes looked (after the eyes) was down the shirt.  'Twas a quick trip.
> 
> I'm such a sick bastard.



Hahaha xD If I don't want people to look I guess I should sit up. =|


----------



## Estidel (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm 19 but look to be more about 17.


----------



## Aren19 (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm 16, but i've been confused for being older than i normally am, it has to do with my height.  6'8"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 21, 2008)

When I was fourteen, I was told to go to the other lane to get cigarettes one in Wal-Mart. I guess I look a lot older than I'm supposed to.

Maybe I should post a pic of myself and see if you think I look anything like a seventeen year-old or not.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 21, 2008)

14 and look 16...


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

i look like a fucking kid past the face.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been told I look anywhere from 14-17. I'm 20. Fail.


----------



## cardboard pirate (Oct 22, 2008)

Im 19
I think that i look younger as i have chubbier cheeks and a round face
although i dont get ID'd very often..
so maybe not..


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm 18, but i've been told i look younger than i am... my voice didn't start to get deeper until about 3-6 months ago... so it was really embarrassing when telemarketers called me ma'am... if i had a dime for every time i had to explain over the phone that i was a guy... i'd have a fuck-load of dimes....


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 27, 2008)

it depends 
i dont shave very periodically. after 4 weeks without shaving i look like im 30 or something and when i shave i look like 17 or so^^


----------



## Sernion (Nov 27, 2008)

18 and some people say I look like 15~17.. I don't know if its a good thing or not. Meh


----------



## Jayness (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm almost 25, but I look around 18 or 19.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

I definitely don't look like a 19 years old guy. I'm pretty tall and people find me very mature, so the average guess is usually between 25-30 years old. Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 27, 2008)

19.

Have been told I look anywhere between my freshman to sophomore year of high school.


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 27, 2008)

heh.. when i was 16, people thought i looked 20+

and after i told them i'm really 16, i got the same reaction from everyone.  " 0 "


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

apparently to the shop game, i look under 15, im 17


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

No, I don't look my age.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 27, 2008)

22, but I'm still frequently confused for a high-schooler.  If I could grow a beard, I would.  Hell, I can't even grow any chest or stomach hair.  My torso looks like a 12-year-old's.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't. I'm 32 but have been told I look 25...


----------



## Cleo (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never gotten comments that I look younger than I am or older, so I'm assuming that means I look my age.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

Older than I look is the least of my problems.  I don't look a day over 41.  Weirder than I look is a problem.....


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm 15, but ive been confused as being much older than that. 

Classic example is when after a music festival in the summer, me, my uncle, my mum and bro got on the bus to get home. When i came to pay, i asked for a child ticket, the bus driver refused me it. I asked again, but the driver still refused, so in the end my uncle had to give me extra money to pay as an adult. It seemed fair enough since he must've had people who were obviously older than 16 asking for child tickets, but obviously failed at it. This seemed the best example of how confused some people are when i have not shaved for a while ^^;


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 18 in a week! yay!!!! buuuuut I look about 13!! X3 its shameful, I need to get a serious haircut change


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

I am 21 but people tell me I look 16 or 17. So no, I don't look my age.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 27, 2008)

no :C I think I do, but people seem to think I look alot younger than I am... in ranges of as low as 10 to as high as 17... and sometimes more or less. :> I've only had one person guess my right age, and that is because I apparently told them before haha. But I make a point not to tell anyone anymore because I like to see how they treat me based on the age they think I am. Because that is what they usually do. :>
It is kind of funny, because it shows how much bad judgement abilities people have.  But then again, I shouldn't complain because it usually ends up as a good thing except when getting IDed.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

I really don't know. I think I do, but I may not. You tell me. I'm 16.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 27, 2008)

Cleo said:


> I've never gotten comments that I look younger than I am or older, so I'm assuming that means I look my age.



They don't say anything, as not to say you look OOOOOOOLD


----------



## kashaki (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 18, and I once had someone tell me that I look 25.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a kiddy face. At least... to me it looks kiddy.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

See profile picture. Yes, I do look like jailbait. -_-

My maturity throws people off though.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> See profile picture. Yes, I do look like jailbait. -_-
> 
> My maturity throws people off though.


Eh, not really.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

18?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 19, but look 25.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Eh, not really.


The jailbaity-ness or the maturity?

Or both?


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 18?


 To be honest, at first glance, no. But if you actually look properly, you then can tell that you're about 18, not 16. ^^


----------



## Nylak (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 21, and on my university campus I still get asked what high school I'm visiting from.  I not only get carded for drinks, but for cigarettes and for M-rated video games.  Not just occasionally.  _Every time.  _


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 18?



the first time i saw a mugshot of you i thought that you were 17 :/


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2008)

I look 12. D:


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

I look pretty young, about 16 but I'm 20. If I dress proper I can look 25 or so but who likes looking older?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I look pretty young, about 16 but I'm 20. If I dress proper I can look 25 or so but who likes looking older?


 
Me. I'm sick of being treated like a kid. D: *whinebitchmoan*  I can be mature if I want to be.  >>


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Me. I'm sick of being treated like a kid. D: *whinebitchmoan*  I can be mature if I want to be.  >>



I hate looking years older then what I am but I hate looking younger too. I wish I could just look my age but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm too hairy usually to look young, but I think I have a youngish face.


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

skittle said:


> I look 12. D:



i think i saw your mugshots. i couldn't tell if you were a guy or a girl :neutral:
but i thought you looked 16 or 17, not 12.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> The jailbaity-ness or the maturity?
> 
> Or both?


The jailbaity-ness.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm turning 19 next week. If I shave, I look 17 so I keep what little facial hair I have XD
What do you think?


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm turning 19 next week. If I shave, I look 17 so I keep what little facial hair I have XD
> What do you think?



you look 18 in that pic. imo.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> See profile picture. Yes, I do look like jailbait. -_-


if you ever considered having a thin beard, it'd be a good idea.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

brrrr said:


> if you ever considered having a thin beard, it'd be a good idea.


I don't think I could wear a beard. And I think my boyfriend likes me clean anyway


----------



## Magikian (Nov 27, 2008)

Eh... I'm 16 and I look 16.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 16 and look... 15.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

you tell me... do i look 18?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> you tell me... do i look 18?


Dude you're 10


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 28, 2008)

When I was eight, people told me I looked twelve. When I was twelve, people would say I looked sixteen or seventeen. When I was fourteen, some lady at Wal-Mart told me to go to the other side to buy cigarettes. Now that I'm seventeen, I don't know what I look like anymore.

Anyone who has actually a picture of me care to give me an idea of how old I actually look?


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

16, and seem 14.

I always look 2 years younger than I really am. I have a lot of people IRL asking me how old I am =/


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Dude you're 10



uhhhh... no i'm not... i'm 18...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> uhhhh... no i'm not... i'm 18...


You look 10


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think I do, no. I don't know if I look older or younger *shrug*


----------



## Kaeko (Nov 28, 2008)

you tell me :3 profile pic lol


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You look 10



i'm 6'2"!!!! when was the last time you met a 10yr. old who is  six foot two inches?!?!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i'm 6'2"!!!! when was the last time you met a 10yr. old who is  six foot two inches?!?!


I said you look 10, its the facial features. I cant tell how tall you are from that photo. No worries I believe you.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I said you look 10, its the facial features. I cant tell how tall you are from that photo. No worries I believe you.



how do my facial features make me look 10...??? 16 i could see, but 10!!!!!
and i'm getting tired of explaining to telemarketers that i am a guy...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> how do my facial features make me look 10...??? 16 i could see, but 10!!!!!
> and i'm getting tired of explaining to telemarketers that i am a guy...


I had that problem before my voice matured. Before people would think I was my mother, and now they think im my father. Both bad in my book.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I had that problem before my voice matured. Before people would think I was my mother, and now they think im my father. Both bad in my book.



the problem is the i'm 18 and ppl are still calling me Ma'am over the phone!!!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> the problem is the i'm 18 and ppl are still calling me Ma'am over the phone!!!!!


Get a voice changer or do that fake tough guy voice over the phone.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

who am i... scream?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> who am i... scream?


Scream or your mother.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

good god no...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 18, I look 14, and my voice wavers between the 2 like an anime character with multiple personality disorder.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 28, 2008)

I look way younger than I am, due in part to my facial hair. It just emphasizes the fact that I'm a kid trying to look older. 

It is really good though. Being ethnically Asian, I naturally get the goatee/soul patch/mustache combo going on. Like... Mike Shinoda, or Ichiro Suzuki. That's what my facial hair looks like.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

Only when I shave. When I got my facial hair I get people asking me if I'm 18. One person asked if I was 25 before.. :/


----------



## Nazm (Nov 28, 2008)

How old do I look from a distance, standing atop a cliff?


----------



## RavingRoo (Nov 28, 2008)

Age has never been an issue for me. 

so i guess not :3


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

Nazm said:


> How old do I look from a distance, standing atop a cliff?



16-17


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

I did until I became that age. I looked like I was a 12th grader in 9th grade.
Though I'm a junior(11th grade), not too far off.


----------



## Kohomaru (Nov 28, 2008)

I am 15 but I looked like 18 or 20


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 17. How old does this look?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I'm 17. How old does this look?



I wanna talk to my lawyer before giving any statements. ;-)
Since I had to show my ID a few weeks ago when I did a little shopping in my favorite weapon shop I can assume that I definitely look like a student who already has studies for a few years now. 
The face of the guy who sold me the tachi was priceless btw. xD


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted in here before...

but I'm 22 and have been told I look 15 or 16


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Nazm said:


> How old do I look from a distance, standing atop a cliff?


7.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think I look my age, been told so too.  but atlast, how can I judge,  I a wolf trying to shed this human skin


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> I don't think I look my age, been told so too.  but atlast, how can I judge,  I a wolf trying to shed this human skin



Maybe if you cut away your skin you'll reveal the wolf underneath.

Start by making a couple cuts along the forearms and gently tugging at the torn skin.

Also, immerse your arms in water for a while after making the cuts, to soften and loosen the human skin.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Maybe if you cut away your skin you'll reveal the wolf underneath.
> 
> Start by making a couple cuts along the forearms and gently tugging at the torn skin.


 

tried that.  got nothing but blood on what fur I have.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


>


I lol'd, looks like someone had a bad day. Age probably around 14 or 16 is what it looks like.


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 29, 2008)

People are mixed with me, They either think I am a year older or a year younger than my age. No more no less.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 29, 2008)

Not really, I look older.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> I lol'd, looks like someone had a bad day.


I'd lost the game.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 29, 2008)

i used to look really really young. just like two or three years ago [i was sixteen or seventeen], someone seriously guessed that i was nine. but since then, i've grown at least a foot, and now people think i'm older than my siblings who are three and four years older than me. it's crazy.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I look younger. Look at my introduction thread to find a picture of me when I was 16. :3

RR


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> tried that.  got nothing but blood on what fur I have.



You didn't cut deep enouph, try harder  .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't cut deep enouph, try harder  .



There are even guidelines on the hand as to where the cuts should be made.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm 17 but I look a lot older. Lots of times when I'm walking into a store people ask me to buy them smokes. I also can sometimes buy cigarrettes without being hassaled for ID (I quit smoking though).


----------



## Lexi_Moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm 19 and look 12-14


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Lexi_Moon said:


> I'm 19 and look 12-14



LOLI!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Dudette, how do you get away with looking so young?


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I'd lost the game.


 DAMMIT! I LOST THE GAME!!!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww, fuck! It's been 2 months already?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 29, 2008)

No. I was a freshman, and a senior thought that I was a senior. 
I was fourteen then. I have a look that seems to be a mix between H.P. Lovecraft(the person), and the G-man. But I look to be about 19, despite being 15 years old.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 29, 2008)

bozzles said:


> 7.



Must be the lack of night in Alaska.  All that sunlight takes years off. 



brrrr said:


> 16-17



I was 21 in that.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

I dunno, how old do I look in this image? 

(Not recent by a long shot, but lets see about this one before moving onto a today photo, also I hate my hair right now ;..; )


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

You look like a teen.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> You look like a teen.



So...10?


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 30, 2008)

I tend to get taken for fourteen or fifteen due to my short height and young-looking face. I'll probably be carded until I'm thirty too...


----------



## alicewater (Nov 30, 2008)

I always get told I look five years older or younger then I am "18 or 28" and I'm 22.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I dunno, how old do I look in this image?
> 
> (Not recent by a long shot, but lets see about this one before moving onto a today photo, also I hate my hair right now ;..; )


 
In that one... you look 17 or 18-ish.

I'm not too sure myself. You be the judge.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 30, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> In that one... you look 17 or 18-ish.
> 
> I'm not too sure myself. You be the judge.



My guess is 16-17.  

I've noticed that, at least with the people I meet in real life, that the older someone is the more they really tend to underestimate my age.  

I'm 22 so I could be way off on that guess for you.  Or my observation could just be full of shit.


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm 20 and pretty much look it. 

When I was 19 I grew my beard for a bit though, and it made me look much older according to my friends.


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm 15 and i've been told i look at least 18 before
I know i definately look 16 'cause i've gotten into gigs and clubs before.

It's not always such a good thing, though, other than that reason ^^


----------



## Journey (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been told i look at least 3 years younger then my actual age


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Journey said:


> I've been told i look at least 3 years younger then my actual age



Is that because you're just a small town girl. Living in a lonely woooorld?


----------



## Smith (Nov 30, 2008)

I look wayyyy older than my age... apparently.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

damn I feel old.  

wait......ok  now I don't.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Is that because you're just a small town girl. Living in a lonely woooorld?



For that you ought to be smacked.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

People have mistaken me for 18-21 when I couldn't shave for a month.


----------

